# feeders and ammonia



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

will feeder goldfish cause your ammonia to increase dramatically?? my ammonia level jumped to 5 and im guessing that its the feeder goldfish that i have in there with my p's and jack dempsey...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

yup feeders release ammonia and also any uneaten parts left in the tank will cause the ammonia to rise.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

They do increase ammonia but how high it will go depends on how many feeders you put in the tank!


----------

